# Stundenplan GUI



## beens0n (3. Feb 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich versuche grade ein Stundenplan-Tool zu erstellen und habe Probleme mit dem GUI. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Tuts zu Swing durchgelesen, aber leider finde ich dort keine Ansätze für meine Problematik. Kleinere Sachen bekomme ich mit Swing schon hin, aber die Sachen, die ich jetzt brauche überfordern mich ein wenig...
Ich will ein Stundenplan erstellen, dieser soll 2 Tage beinhalten und ich möchte aus einer "Toolbox" Blöcke wie z.B. "Pause" auf Tag 1 ziehen, der Block soll dort einrasten und anschließend verschoben und vergrößert/verkleinert werden können. Tag 1 und Tag 2 sollen an einer Zeitleiste ausgerichtet sein, so dass die Position und Größe des Blocks seine Start- und Endzeit bestimmen soll... Sachen die man sicher alle suchen kann... bei mir haperts allerdings schon am Anfang. Ich tue mich schwer damit die geeigneten Komponenten für meine Blöcke zu finden, bzw parents.. als Container würde ich für die Tage ein normales JPanel wählen... Mein Problem ist also, dass ich nicht so genau weiß, wie ich die ganze Sache angehen soll, weil ich keine Komponente finde, die meinen Ansprüchen (DnD, größe verändern, Hintergrundbild) genügt, was wahrscheinlich auf meine Unwissenheit zurückzuführen ist.

Ich wäre über einen Denkanstoß sehr dankbar und hoffe, dass ich mein Problem verständlich erklären konnte


----------



## Gast2 (3. Feb 2012)

Du musst eigene Komponenten (JPanels) mit Bilder ausrüsten und dich dann um das Dnd kümmern
Introduction to DnD (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Drag and Drop and Data Transfer)


----------



## beens0n (3. Feb 2012)

Ok, dass hilft mir schonmal weiter, Danke  Ich nehme also das JPanel als Parent und ergänze dieses dann mit DnD, einer Grafik und der Funktion es zu vergrößern/verkleinern und ziehe es dann mit DnD in das JPanel für den Stundenplan?
Das Tutorial kenne ich, hab schon viel rumgesucht aber es hakt halt schon beim Aufbau der GUI..


----------



## bERt0r (3. Feb 2012)

Wenn du keinen Ansatz hast: Stift und Papier raus und Ansatz aufschreiben. Schrittweise Verfeinerung


----------



## beens0n (3. Feb 2012)

Das ist ja nicht mein Problem... Ich habe schon einen Aufbau auf Papier. Das eigentliche Proble ist, dass ich gerne wüsste, wie ich den Aufbau in Java realisieren soll, also welche Komponenten am geeignetsten für meine Blöcke sind und was ich als Container für die Blöcke nehmen soll, da ja beide, wie oben schon beschrieben, bestimmte Anforderungen erfüllen sollen


----------



## bERt0r (3. Feb 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob du sowas fertig findest, musst du suchen. Könntest dir ja mal MigLayout anschaun, das wurde ja ursprünglich für einen Kalender gebaut. Bei den Komponenten schätze ich musst du selber was zusammenschreiben. Von JComponent oder JPanel erben und einen MouseListener drauf, damit man an den Rändern ziehen kann. Das is gar nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## beens0n (3. Feb 2012)

Super, der Ansatz hilft mir weiter. Vielen Dank


----------

